# X-trail interior detailing



## mranu (Jun 9, 2005)

What do you gusy recommend to detail interior dash board and specially the cloth kind of material beside dasj right below windshild. I feels like it's going to fade due to hash sun directly hitting on it.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Never used it but I think Simoniz (sp?) has a dash-specific cleaner out now. I don't know what makes it dash-specific, mind you. Anyone tried this stuff?


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Rockford said:


> Never used it but I think Simoniz (sp?) has a dash-specific cleaner out now. I don't know what makes it dash-specific, mind you. Anyone tried this stuff?


I got it. My friend recommended it and so far so good. And I bought a pack of microfiber cloths. You can use them for everything- from interior detailing to waxing


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I keep my exy parked on the street quite often when I drive to work, so I thought it's a good idea to invest some money in a dash-matt to reduce the chance of finding cracks or fading later on.


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I keep my exy parked on the street quite often when I drive to work, so I thought it's a good idea to invest some money in a dash-matt to reduce the chance of finding cracks or fading later on.


Duuude! Your stearing wheel is on the WRONG side !?!?!?!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

poruchik_r said:


> Duuude! Your stearing wheel is on the WRONG side !?!?!?!


Nope! you're looking the wrong way LOL 

Nissan service department must have stuffed it up yet again LOL


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Mat*

Where did you get this?

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I keep my exy parked on the street quite often when I drive to work, so I thought it's a good idea to invest some money in a dash-matt to reduce the chance of finding cracks or fading later on.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Dash Cover*

Ok.. I found it .. of course only in Australia DASHMATE not DashMat which is American.

DashMate only makes it for right hand drive... as for DashMat... they do not make it yet but this is the response I received from them this morning,

"YES IF WE HAVE ENOUGH REQUESTS FOR IT THEN WE WILL MAKE IT.
EVERY TIME WE GET A REQUEST IT IS LOGGED SO WE CAN KEEP TRACK OF HOW MANY REQUESTS WE GET!


If any of you are interested... go an send them an email...


[email protected]


Stephen


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

I protect my dash regularly with Megiuar's Vinyl and Dash Protectant. It doesn't leave a greasy residue and isn't shiny like Armor All. It also brings back some of the "new car" vinyl scent.


----------

